# Royal Oak Discontinued?



## downstatesmoker (Oct 2, 2009)

I went to my local supermarket and was informed that Royal Oak Lump was discontinued.  I'd have to imagine what it really means is that they are no longer carrying it but wanted to throw it out there and see if any of my SMF brethren had heard anything about this.

Also, does anyone have a web address for Royal Oak?  Anyone tried the briquettes instead of the lump?  How does it compare to Kingsford?

Thank you in advanced for all of the great advice I'm sure is going to come pouring in.

-Chris


----------



## 3montes (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow I hope this isn't true.  A quick google search didn't turn up a .com for Royal Oak


----------



## bigsteve (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't use Lump, can't help there.  But I've used both RO and Kingsford Blue briqs.  All things being equal, I think RO briqs have a very slight (barely noticeable) better aroma/taste, and they cost less than Kingsford.  However, they don't burn as hot, so you use more, negating the savings.  And RO makes an insane amount of ash.  Way more than Kingsford blue, which is already a lot.

I get Kingsford at Sams $14.99 for a pack of 2 21.5 pound bags.  Hard to beat that.  Home depot sells the same twin pack for $15.99 here.  So, I use Kingsford blue.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is their Web address: http://www.royal-oak.com/

Here is the mailing address:
[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]"For over 60 years Royal Oak has been proud to provide you with premium quality natural wood charcoal. We at Royal Oak stand behind our product and offer our guarantee of satisfaction. We want your barbecue to be successful and if you have any comments or questions please write to us at One Royal Oak Avenue, Roswell, GA 30076." [/font]


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 2, 2009)

As always, you guys are the best.  I had a feeling it was an uninformed or lazy employee at my local supermarket and not the fact that RO was discontinued, though I am having a problem connecting to them right now.  Could be my connection though, it's been flaky this morning.

-Chris


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not looking good for Royal Oak... Their web site doesn't work and I found this article...

If you have an Ace Hardware close by check with them...


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 2, 2009)

We got lots of it round here, although the walmart (eh) dosen't carry it in the winter.  Menards an fleetfarm got lots, actually been talkin with them bout buyin a pallet in the spring, never mentioned any possibility of not carry in it.  Sounds like there down sizen some though.  

I like there product so I sure hope they don't go under.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Wal Mart in my region of SoCal still has it in stock for $6.37 for a 10 pound bag.


----------



## hemi (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought all the local k mart had left at 4.16 per18 lb bag.. the people I talked to just told me that they had it on clearance.. Hemi..


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 2, 2009)

nooooo! 

Royal Oak is the only lump the store I go to carries, I would hate to go back to using briquettes.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 2, 2009)

too bad.  I love their products and being on Long Island in New York there aren't a lot of other chunk options.  Cowboy is about the only other kind around.  I've heard not great things about Cowboy.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 2, 2009)

Everywhere around here carries it, even all 3 of the main supermarkets.  Acme, Shoprite and Pathmark, Lowes and Home Depot too.
I don't use it myself, I just pick up some blue bag Kingsford and use that as a heat booster and not much more, for my main fuel source I use oak.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 2, 2009)

Its currently on sale here in Western Canada for $7.95 for the big bag.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 2, 2009)

the only lump in town here is cowboy at lowes...I'll stick to my cheap bricks


----------



## rickw (Oct 3, 2009)

I doubt they're going anywhere, not only do they make their own brand but they also are the manufacturer of other brands. I know GFS brand lump is made by RO.


----------



## davenh (Oct 3, 2009)

That article is kinda old, from 2005, guess they are still alive. 

The only RO lump being stocked around here is the made in Paraguay stuff, no made in USA. More likely the business model is changing more to imported charcoal. Bought a bunch for $3.99 a bag. Burns fine in my smoker, but Naked Whiz site says the Paraguay sucks.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 3, 2009)

If you hear 'discontinued' in October, keep in mind the experience of the English forum member who can no longer purchase ribs because they are a 'summer' product.

Since we all grill & smoke all winter, it might surprise us to know we are in a small minority; most folk have put the grills away til next summer. The store that 'discontinued' RO will likely have it back on the shelves come May 2010.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 4, 2009)

Unfortunately the store is a mid sized regional chain (King Kullen) which for the last few years has carried RO all year round and continues to carry Kingsford blue all year round (has on the shelves right now).

I am concerned that I haven't been able to get on the RO site for some time.  Unfortunately it doesn't look like anyone else carries it in my area :(

Has anyone used the Kingsford all natural briquettes? My only beef with the Kingsford Blue is that they have a lot of additives and chemicals.  The all natural are supposed to eliminate that.

Thoughts?


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad someone noticed the date of the article.


----------



## hemi (Oct 4, 2009)

I have pretty much come to the conclusion that I am gonna just use a burn barrel and feed the smoker with a small shovel. It is the way we did it when i was a boy.  I can buy white or red oak for 70 bucks for a half cord stacked.  Delivered.  I still got 6-8 big bags of Royal oak for grilling if needed.  Hemi.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 4, 2009)

Right now I've got a combination of wood and coals in the chimney and I'm feeding a piece at a time into the smoker to keep it around 120.  Works well.

Around here I can't specify the type of wood I want to buy, it's just "firewood".  Damn NYC suburbs (probably urban to many on this board).


----------



## ron50 (Oct 8, 2009)

Downstate Smoker:

I know Wild By Nature Supermarket carries RO. I think there is one in Oceanside that shouldn't be too far.

Ron


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you.  They are really expensive ($10 for the smaller bags).  

I was able to pickup some bags from King Kullen, last of what they've got I guess.  It's just going to push me to keep more hardwood on hand and use an all wood fire instead of charcoal.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, I see you're from Rockville Center. I can tell you for certain that many local LongIsland supermarkets stock RO lump ONLY in summer. I had that specific issue with Pathmark and other stores last year. I finally found a few leftover bags of RO at King Kullen in Mineola in December. But then in May, RO started appearing in all the local supermarkets; I've stocked up on large bags, enough to last the winter.


----------



## richp692 (Oct 19, 2009)

Check out some hardware stores. I know that Karps in northport carries RO lump. And I know that Restaurant depot carries it as well.


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2009)

Been getting my RO at Walmart here in NJ.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 19, 2009)

Walmart's in SE Texas carry RO year round. But I do have 60#,s stored in large plastic garbadge cans behind my shop.


----------



## luvdatritip (Oct 19, 2009)

Isn't that temp a bit low?


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 19, 2009)

Was making jerky.  I've seen recipes that call for as low as 90.


----------

